# Lunch Assistance



## Dominion (Sep 13, 2009)

So I am in need of a bit of ....lunch assistance.  I'm going back to working EMS after almost a year break next week.  I start wednesday and have precept to go through still but when I finally get on a truck with a partner I am looking to take my own lunch with me.  I attempted this once before but it was a bit of a nightmare as we worked in vanbulances, stationing in the vehicle and I was in the truck from 12 to 15 hours on average.  

Now I'm starting again in a Vanbulance service with no specific station points (that I'm aware of, I haven't found out if they stay in their trucks or get specifics spots).  I want to bring my lunch as A. I need to start eating alot better, and B. The county itself has only fast food and maybe a couple subway type places, not much options for lunch.

I need advice, what do YOU bring to sustain you through a day?

My requirements are cheap, fast, and easy to pack around.  :wacko:

I'm looking for a good portion of ideas because I can't eat sandwiches every day or something similar, I'll burn out on it and start eating bad again.  

The last time I did this I usually kept a giant bag of trail mix (almonds non salted, dried bananas, raisins, sunflower seeds unsalted, and a small amount of chocolate (about 1/2 of a hersheys chunked up for 1 gallon of mix).  I would munch on that all day and it had so much variety that I could eat it pretty much without burning out. 

Lets get the ideas flowing of things that are pretty portable, most of the websites I've looked at for health food lunch options don't take into account that not everyone has the luxury of a break room 

I'm not a vegetarian but I'm open to all meal options.


----------



## DV_EMT (Sep 13, 2009)

POWERBARS!!!! and gatorade to keep hydrated... (note its a 1:2 ratio of gatorade:water)

and dont do big burgers at lunch... makes you sleepy!!!


----------



## medic417 (Sep 13, 2009)

Deep fried burritos, chili cheese fries, fried twinkies, oops sorry bad choices.  Carry some fruit.


----------



## SES4 (Sep 13, 2009)

PB&J sandwich on wheat, some fruit, and Gatorade.


----------



## Akulahawk (Sep 13, 2009)

medic417 said:


> *Deep fried burritos, chili cheese fries, fried twinkies, oops sorry bad choices.* Carry some fruit.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Dominion (Sep 13, 2009)

Thanks for being serious, preciate it


----------



## Sasha (Sep 13, 2009)

Salad, pasta salad, sandwhiches, trail mix, fruits. You can get an insulated cooler type lunch box with ice packs. My favorite lunch to bring from home is a chicken cesar pita. bags of sunchips, carrots with lite ranch, apple slices with low cal caramel dip, pickle chips, olives.


----------



## Dominion (Sep 13, 2009)

Sasha said:


> Salad, pasta salad, sandwhiches, trail mix, fruits. You can get an insulated cooler type lunch box with ice packs. My favorite lunch to bring from home is a chicken cesar pita. bags of sunchips, carrots with lite ranch, apple slices with low cal caramel dip, pickle chips, olives.



I always forget about pita.  So delicious.


----------



## Aerin-Sol (Sep 14, 2009)

CLIF bars are yummy energy bars with protein and fiber.

I also like untoasted bagels.


----------



## Dominion (Sep 14, 2009)

<3 CLIF bars, grocery store had a sale on them awhile back, 10/10$ so I bought a bunch.


----------



## Aerin-Sol (Sep 14, 2009)

Dominion said:


> <3 CLIF bars, grocery store had a sale on them awhile back, 10/10$ so I bought a bunch.



Yeah, I only buy them when Kroger's does that.


----------



## Barney_Fife (Sep 17, 2009)

I love those 'nature valley' granola bars. I hit them on a table and break them up into small pieces, and I'm good to go. It's the biting into them that causes problems. I either have a mess or end up with a sore in my mouth, since it's kinda like chewing on a rock at first. They also help things to move along, per se, so it's a good pocket food altogether.

I also find myself crushing them and putting it on other stuff. Like yogurt, cereal; my fake ice cream. (lactose free).


----------



## Delando (Sep 19, 2009)

Gatorade, definately. Nonsalted almonds, hardboiled eggs x2, somekinda pasta (Ravioli, Angelhair), 1 fruit (nectoraine, plum, orange, apple, no bannanas)


----------



## Dominion (Sep 19, 2009)

Good thing is I found out we don't station on trucks but each place we go has a small lounge and kitchenette and you stay there for the day.  So I can technically take whatever I want, only one location doesn't have a stove, the rest have atleast a stove, microwave, and fridge. Thanks for the ideas though


----------

